# Need Help?



## Hunter7 (Mar 14, 2009)

I Have a CVA hunterbolt muzzlelaoder I think the year is a 98. I was cleaning it and broke the nipple, how do I find out what size of nipple to get to replace it or does anybody know what size it is. I tried to find it in the owners manual ,but it does not say. anyinfo would help thanks.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

most nipples are #11 or are you asking if they are metric as in having metric threads? my lyman is metric which is made in italy. 
what size caps are you using? should tell you your nipple size


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

all CVAs I have used use a metric thread on thier nipples. it will say CVA on the package


----------



## Hunter7 (Mar 14, 2009)

ok thanks for the info.


----------

